# Like to hunt? Want to make some money? Coyote pups wanted!!!



## skippy122989 (Jun 21, 2006)

I live in Texas, and I'm looking to buy some Coyote pups. I need one male and as many females as someone can get me. I know breeding season is over, but I'm talking about next year, or possibly this year if you can get them. I'll give you $100 for a male and $150 each for as many females as you can get me. They MUST be pups, and MUST be live. And they must be PURE Coyote, no Coydogs. I don't care if they're wild caught or captive bred, I just need pups. I'm starting a HUGE Coyote hunting farm. Anybody who gets me pups gets a LIFETIME membership once the resort opens. Not only will I have Coyotes, but I will have Fox, Deer, Racoon, ect...
Thanks,
AJJC


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!!!!!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Am I wrong to assume these will basically be fenced hunts?

I can not imagine you will be raising these critters to turn out loose just hoping they stay on your land.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I would guess that live trapping coyotes for sale would be a No NO.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Since coyotes are not fur-bearers or game animals I don't think they have any rules about having them, probably best to check first. 
Let me tell you one thing, live trapping coyotes well not easy, containing them may even be harder.

If you're trying to raise them for hunting I think you're going to find out to many people can go shoot them for free, so why pay somebody? 
If you're trying to raise them for pets, that ain't going to happen. You'll never breed the wildness out of a coyote.

What ever you're trying to do, good luck.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Don't know why you want pups versus adults- or why you'd want to "raise" coyote's alongside trophy game animals. Dunno why you can't find a local guy that can flood you with coyotes.

Dunno why I'm asking all these questions--- you're either a kid, an anti or a guy with more money than sense. To filter through those possibilities I'll give you a test... hook up to a horse trailer, drive to Indiana... bring your checkbook. I could probably scrounge up more than you can haul with a weeks notice.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

More then I can hall back? I wonder if I can make to your place and back for the World Hunt this year? :lol:


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Not sure it'd be cost effective Danny.... I already have a bidder for $150!!!!

Do I hear $200????


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Lol ok. Back to the drawing board. :wink:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm on it!

Rent a tractor trailor with a 53 foot cattle trailor, meet at my house in 3 weeks, write me a 40 thousand dollar check!

If they bite me while getting them out of the trap, You're getting the doctor bill, along with a pup that has been ventilated with .45 caliber holes!
I go coyote hunting with my buddies, Sam W. Colt, Remington G. Saber and all of his twin brothers! :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

buy some sheep and they will come automatically. 
xdeano


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

yea sorry to say but i dont think your coyote hunting farm will work very good. your going to have a heck of a time trying to get the coyotes to stay on your property. you will need to build a tall fence because coyotes can probably jump high, they can also dig under the fence fairly easily. I dont know how you are going to get live coyotes unless you set traps or u have some sort of tranquilizer gun. Im not even sure it is legal to even do that, catch wild coyotes and then raise them. You might be able to get some special permit though i guess. Sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Dunno why I'm asking all these questions--- you're either a kid, *an anti *or a guy with more money than sense.


Great call!!!! I just googled her screen name and what a suprise!!

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:eb3 ... =firefox-a

http://www.millionairematch.com/user_de ... id=5547818

Doesn't look like much of a hunter to me! More like a gold digging 16 year old.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Looky there... she already knows what I like to grind up for coyote bait. Throw some skunk essence and a little RK powder on that kitty's inards and hungry K-9's can't pass it up. :lol:


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Maybe he wants them in a fence to train pups with. I don't thin its that big of a deal. I know guys u here that do it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goldhunter470 said:


> Doesn't look like much of a hunter to me! More like a gold digging 16 year old.


Hilarious....good call goldhunter. I'm dropping this as it seems obvious that it's not legit.

You can also get ahold of this 18-year old named Aleasha at:

http://www.animalshelter.org/shelters/V ... rS_pC.html


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

i am looking for some pups too(1). i live in minnesota.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

if you open that resort, that would be my dream...fox, coyote, and ****


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Since this person is an Anti, I just see no reason for their post. What did that do to better the lives of wild animals? Or how did her post demean us as hunters? It just looks like a real post of someone who wants pups. What was her goal in this post? It isnt even harsh or demeaning or anything. OK, so she posted this bogus message, what good did it do her? Is she sitting back right now and luaghing, "oh hahaha I tricked those hunters, wow that was fun" Is that all she gets from it? LIke what good is that? People need to get lives, you dont see us hunters going and ridiculing the Anti's just for fun. And yet we as hunters are the bad ones, damn step back and take a look at the situation world. Your beloved Anti's are the bad ones.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

fingerz42 said:


> Since this person is an Anti, I just see no reason for their post. What did that do to better the lives of wild animals? Or how did her post demean us as hunters? It just looks like a real post of someone who wants pups. What was her goal in this post? It isnt even harsh or demeaning or anything. OK, so she posted this bogus message, what good did it do her? Is she sitting back right now and luaghing, "oh hahaha I tricked those hunters, wow that was fun" Is that all she gets from it? LIke what good is that? People need to get lives, you dont see us hunters going and ridiculing the Anti's just for fun. And yet we as hunters are the bad ones, damn step back and take a look at the situation world. Your beloved Anti's are the bad ones.


exactly right.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

As Chris Hustad said, this post looks like a waste.

LOCKED.


----------

